# Race Pro



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone heard much about it - I think it looks good!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I literally just this second placed a pre-order for it! :lol:


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm expecting the demo to hit the marketplace any day now


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hopefully it comes as a demo as it looks awesome

Still waiting for Forza 3 though!


----------

